# Any word on HDNet for NHL?



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody knew if HDNet was going to air any games this season? I have enjoyed their coverage and I hope they continue to air games. Hockey needs HD.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

No mention of hockey at all on HD Net's website. I am thinking they won't have hockey on this season.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just looked at HDNet's website a few minutes ago,and see nothing at all in regards to the NHL.
It seems like Mark Cuban or someone at the network would have issued some sort of press release if HDNet was no longer broadcasting NHL games on the channel.
By the way,if interested,you can e-mail Mr. Cuban directly at:

[email protected]

His contact info is available to the public at the following link from HDNet.

http://www.hd.net/contacts.html

I have e-mailed him with questions in the past in regards to programming on the channel.
He (or someone in his office) has replied to the e-mails.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm guessing no word is the word.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

On another forum someone posted that last year HDNet didn't announce the schedule until late September, so maybe it is too early to say they won't be on.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1061865


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I would say this *IS* late Sept. The season starts next weekend.

I am guessing since there is nothing about the NHL of hockey on the HDNet website that maybe no hockey this season on HDNet.


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I would say this *IS* late Sept. The season starts next weekend.
> 
> I am guessing since there is nothing about the NHL of hockey on the HDNet website that maybe no hockey this season on HDNet.


That stinks. I didn't win my autographed jersey yet.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

any updates? www.hd.net is still void of any NHL info.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> any updates? www.hd.net is still void of any NHL info.


I think we have our answer now..


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Too bad I liked their coverege.


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

I sent an email to the Director of Sports Programming at HDNet to ask if they were carrying NHL games this season and never received a reply. It's possible though, that he didn't get the message.

And since we're talking NHL, I know DBSTalk is mostly talk about satellite tv but, I also know most of the folks on here are pretty well versed in other tv systems. Does anyone here keep up with AT&T's Uverse system? If so, does anyone know if and when Uverse might be carrying NHL Center Ice. When I signed up last April, they said they hoped to have it in the future but, nothing yet. I am really missing out on alot of good games after having it with both Directv and Comcast for the previous 8 years. Uverse offers ESPN Game Plan and the college basketball pkg but that is it. Uverse is adding a whole slew of HD channels next month and I'm hoping that they will also be coming up with CI. Verizon just signed on with InDemand for their services which include it so, there's hope that AT&T will follow soon after. Hell, I'm in Detroit and they don't even have Fox Sports Detroit HD yet. Anyone have any news or ideas about it?


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

This was probably mentioned elsewhere but wasn't that Judd Sirott doing play by play on NHL Network the other night?


----------

